# reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serials



## cherrynobel (Nov 7, 2013)

I was watching a episode of the crime thriller series castle called "get a clue" which was a like a mixture of national treasure,Da Vinci code and a hint of Indiana jones where the protagonist castle and his attractive finance cum nypd detective embark upon a masonic treasure hunt which is linked to a murder.I was quite surprised because in its previous almost 120 episodes none of them had such a theme given that it  had some episodes which were unique but in the middle of the episode  the uniqueness(like alien abductions, C.I.A conspiracies etc.)  is replaced by a common theme but in this episode the masonic theme sticks to the very end.Also a new t.v serial called sleeping hollow has references to freemasonry. I have to say that I have watched many T.V serials of various themes but have never seen even a  slight reference to the freemasonry.

 I think the T.V producers  learning from there movie brothers are cashing on this theme big time


----------



## crono782 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I agree. Freemasonry is a bit of a media darling right now. Books, commercials, movies, TV cameos, etc. I see it this way, to the media (and world) at large, Freemasonry is less zany than alien abductions and more relatable than nameless Illuminati clones. I bet they see it as a good "middle ground" of conspiracy theory media fodder.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

Did you hear about that car commercial with the devil? Were the devil offers the guy the car for his soul but the car ends up only being 20,000 so he says no...apparently there was a masonic ring on the devils hand during the first release. They removed it later 


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

yeah, there's a thread about it here on the forum somewhere. it was willem dafoe playing the devil. the commercial still runs, but it has been altered. it looked pretty darn similar to a S&C (without G), but oddly enough, he was apparently an EA. lol


----------



## crod (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I was watching "the soup" with Joel Mchale, he mentioned a male that was in love and had sex with his dolls was a loner and a misfit, Mchale, during his stand up monologue , he had said that this misfit was a Freemason. That pissed me off and was disappointed that   He would say that. Hope he was spoken to after the show. It portrayed masonry in a negative light and I'm not cool with that.


My Freemasonry


----------



## cherrynobel (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

well it's sad sometimes how much length people go in discrediting freemasonry in various media's(especially YouTube videos) I once saw a video where the narrator said that 33rd degree master masons are reptilians of alien origin controlling the world. Of course it was a very funny video for me but I can bet that majority of non-masons will think it's real and this surely damages the image of such a noble order.


----------



## crod (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

That was on YouTube nevertheless, it's still bad and all lies. But what I brought up was main stream television prime time spot !!


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

Yea according to Sleepy Hollow we kidnap people and fight in a war were demons take the shape of man and manipulate them.

My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

But see we don't know that cause we haven't hit the 360th degree lol

My Freemasonry


----------



## cherrynobel (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I think so that the undercover illuminati members will surely know about it and they are in cahoots with T.V. and movie producers selling them various stories for generating the funds for their plan of world domination!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

Just watched the latest "Sleepy Hollow" in my DVR queue. The Craft was central to the plot as custodians of secrets for the "forces of Good". At least we're the good guys in this portrayal.


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

True but we also have magical tokens and amulets to ward off evil. But I am glad we are getting a good name.

My Freemasonry


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*



PLAH3 said:


> Yea according to Sleepy Hollow we kidnap people and fight in a war were demons take the shape of man and manipulate them.



The show plainly puts the Freemasons on the side of good, against the demons. The "kidnapping" was to offer the protagonist an opportunity to eliminate the Headless Horseman, but at a high cost, and the protagonist (Ichabod Crane) is, himself, a Freemason and was brought into the Fraternity by no less a hero than George Washington. How many episodes have you watched before you passed judgment?


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I'm caught up but just thought it was funny because that was a point that was brought up to me by a friend who isn't a Mason but is on the bandwagon that we are evil people and that seemed to have fueled the fire. As I said earlier I am glad we are getting a good name but my point was that parts cam be taken independently.

My Freemasonry


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I guess I shouldn't quibble since the show already requires such a suspension of disbelief, but the show was so far removed from the reality of what we are that they could just as plausibly have said Martians as Masons.


My Freemasonry


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

Yes I was wrong to say what I did didn't mean to be negative but it is quite the difference.

My Freemasonry


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

Does anyone remember watching The Andy Griffith Show when Goober blackballs Howard Sprague?


----------



## PLAH3 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*

I watched the show but don't remember specific episodes

My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: reference to freemasonary in recent t.v serial*



PLAH3 said:


> True but we also have magical tokens and amulets to ward off evil.



We do indeed have those things, but we generally don't use those terms for them.  We tend to call them the Holy Bible, Square and Compasses.  They work better than those fancy colored wax candles I see advertized in the back of some magazines!


----------

